# Knarzende Geräusch beim SS



## dantist (24. Juni 2008)

Hallo

habe auf meinem letzten Ausritt erstaunt ein starkes knarzendes Geräusch bei meinem SS vernommen. Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, kommt das Knarzen aus dem Bereich Dämper/Dämpferaufnahme. Es trat am häufigsten beim Bergauffahren auf, aber auch, als ich in der Ebene gerollt bin und über kleinere Steine oder Wurzeln fuhr (also i.d.R. beim Einfedern). Wenn ich jedoch im Stand den Sattel runterdrücke, fehlt das Geräusch. Ich habe das Gefühl, es kommt von der hinteren Dämpferschraube, bin mir aber nicht sicher. Kann es etwas damit zu tun haben, dass die Buchse des Dämpfers, welche wegen Federwechsel ausgepresst wurde nun evtl. nicht mehr 100% mittig sitzt? Hat jemand von euch das auch schon gehabt? Ist auf jeden Fall echt mühsam und gesund tönt das gar nicht...


----------



## walo (24. Juni 2008)

hatte, vorallem am anfang, am 6.6, ebenfalls ein knarzen.  das ganze ging dann irgendwann mal wieder weg.
das teil hat halt ne menge lager. da knarzt gleich mal was und es ist fast unmöglich die genaue herkunft zu lokalisieren.
sprüh regelmässig deine lager, mit nem vernünftigen mittel, ein.....
gruss bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dantist (24. Juni 2008)

Hallo Bernd

danke für deine rasche Antwort. Lager einsprühen? Bringt das echt was? Und wie soll das gehen, also von aussen? Ich frage deshalb da das Slopestyle nicht mein erstes Intense ist, habe ja auch noch ein 5.5 welches ich schon längere Zeit habe und dort knarzt gar nichts (habe dort aber die Lager auch nicht speziell gepflegt).


----------



## Malte S (24. Juni 2008)

Im mtbr forum gibt es einige, die diese Geraeusche im SS und auch im M6 haben. Am besten da mal nachlesen.


----------



## dantist (24. Juni 2008)

Malte S schrieb:


> Im mtbr forum gibt es einige, die diese Geraeusche im SS und auch im M6 haben. Am besten da mal nachlesen.



Danke für den Hinweis. Wollte eigentlich dort posten, aber auf Deutsch ist's einfach leichter...


----------



## walo (24. Juni 2008)

wenn ich em velo, nach schlammschlachten, ne komplettreinigung verpasse, sprüh ich auf  alle umlenkaufnahmen/lager kriechmittel. habs gefühl, das zieht gut rein,da die lager ja auch nicht gedichtet sind.
gruss


----------



## dantist (24. Juni 2008)

walo schrieb:


> wenn ich em velo, nach schlammschlachten, ne komplettreinigung verpasse, sprüh ich auf  alle umlenkaufnahmen/lager kriechmittel. habs gefühl, das zieht gut rein,da die lager ja auch nicht gedichtet sind.
> gruss



ok - das werde ich mal versuchen. danke nochmals


----------



## bachmayeah (24. Juni 2008)

könnte aber auch am hinterrad liegen, wenn dein spanner hinten zu wenig klemmkraft hat. dann bewegt sich beim antritt das hinterrad minimal in den spacern in den ausfallenden und knarzt eben.. fett hilft kurzzeitig. langfristig nur ein neuer spanner.


----------



## dantist (25. Juni 2008)

@bachamayeah: Danke für den Hinweis. Ich versuche zuerst mal die von walo vorgeschlagene Lösung. Denn ich habe das Gefühl, das Knarzen kommt eher vom Bereich Dämpfer, resp. Dämpferaufnahme als von den Ausfallenden.
Apropos Spacer: Bei meinem Rahmen waren 4 Spacer dabei: 2 "Hütchenspacer", also solche, welche auf der einen Seite breiter sind, und 2 normale Spacer. Ich habe nur die Hütchenspacer benutzt um das Hinterrad einzubauen. Für was sind die anderen Spacer? Braucht es die auch? (Kann bei Bedarf auch ein Foto schiessen).


----------



## bachmayeah (25. Juni 2008)

die anderen sind für steckachsen-nutzung. die hütchenspacer sind quasi die richtige wahl  kannst ja mal meldung machen, wenn du (mit was?) erfolg hattest.
ich hab nur noch n komisches knarzgeräuch im iL bereich... bei meinen anderen vpp bikes (egal ob sc oder intense) war komplett ruhe. das schaff ich beim ss auch noch


----------



## dantist (25. Juni 2008)

Ja, ich gebe allfällige Erfolgsmeldungen hier bekannt. Das kann aber noch ein wenig dauern, bin momentan ziemlich ausgelastet.
Danke für die Aufklärung betreffend Spacer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (26. Juni 2008)

Ein generell beliebter Knarzbereich ist auch das Sattelgestell und der Sattelstützenkopf. Das wird über Stütze und Rahmen auch gern irgendwo anders übertragen und ist nicht so leicht zu lokalisieren.


----------



## iRider (26. Juni 2008)

Auf der Innenseite der austauschbaren Ausfallenden (zwischen Rahmen und Ausfallende) sollten kleine Unterlegscheibchen montiert sein. Manchmal fehlen die und die Ausfallenden haben minimal Spiel (nicht fühlbar) und knarzen deshalb. Auch wenn die Scheibchen montiert sind lohnt es sich die leicht zu fetten.

Ansonsten sind die Sachen die bachmayeah genannt hat die häufigsten "Übeltäter".


----------



## dantist (26. Juni 2008)

@san andreas: Die Sattelstütze resp. der Sattel wird es nicht sein, da das Knarzen auch vorkommt, wenn ich in den Pedalen stehen. Dachte zuerst auch, es käme vom Sattelrohr, ist aber nicht der Fall.

@iRider: Danke für den Tipp mit den Spacern, habe davon bei mtbr.com gelesen. Ich glaube, diese Spacer sind bei mir vorhanden, werde das aber nochmals checken.

@all: vielen Dank für all eure Hinweise. Ich hoffe, ich finde bald einmal Zeit, einen Generalcheck zu machen, habe leider momentan zuviel zu tun. Ich melde mich aber wieder hier, wenn es Fortschritte zu berichten gibt.


----------



## THBiker (26. Juni 2008)

Ich hab das knarzende Geräusch auch ab und an meinem 6.6.....bissl Kriechöl auf alle Lagerstellen und dann ist´s wieder weg!
Kumpel meinte, dass das von den Schrauben kommt, da es Standardschraiben sind und das Gewinde etwas länger ist, als es zur Befestigung in der Aufnahme sein müßte 
auf jeden Fall hilft bei mir das Öl


----------



## Malte S (29. Juni 2008)

Also ich war letzte Woche mal schön DH fahren und nach dem Putzen knarzt es jetzt auch leicht. Allerdings nur, wenn ich die Hinterradbremse ziehe. Wenn ich auf beiden Pedalen stehen und einfedere, dann ists ruhig. Wenn ich aber die Hinterradbremse ziehe und mit einem Fuß Kraft auswirke, dann knarzt es. Leider kann ich das Geräusch nicht so gut lokalisieren. Ich werde berichten, wenn ich genaueres weiß. Zumindest checke ich mal alle eure Hinweise durch.


----------



## dantist (30. Juni 2008)

Warum in die Ferne schweifen....

Ich habe, so scheint es, die Ursache für mein Knarzen gefunden. Ich habe zuerst die Ausfallenden entfernt und ein wenig Fett zwischen Ausfallende und Hinterbau aufgetragen, wie von iRider empfohlen. Die erwähnten U-Scheibchen sind bei meinem Rahmen vorhanden. Auf der Tour war es dann zunächst ruhig, und meine Freude natürlich riesig. Aber ein wenig später ächzte und knarzte es von Neuem und die Suche ging wieder los. Und erst jetzt bemerkte ich Hirsch, dass ich mich bei meiner Suche nach dem Geräusch so stark auf den Dämpfer und danach auf die Ausfallenden konzentriert habe, dass ich die Schrauben an den Lagern gar nicht geprüft habe. Ich stellte dann aber fest, dass eine Schraube welche den Umlenkhebel mit dem Dämpfer verbindet nicht ganz angezogen war und dass von dort das Knarzen kam. Die besagte Schraube habe ich nun angezogen und endlich herrscht Ruhe! Ich hoffe nur, das bleibt auch so.

Euch allen nochmals vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Hinweise. 

@ Malte S: Bei mir war's auch so, es knarzte anfänglich nur, wenn ich hinten bremste. Ich dachte daher dass das Knarzen von den Ausfallenden kommt, was ja aber nicht der Fall war. Kontrollier mal, ob bei den Lagern alle Schrauben ordentlich angezogen sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Malte S (1. Juli 2008)

Okay, danke. Werd ich nachher gleich mal versuchen. Allerdings habe ich auch festgestellt, dass mir die Unterlegscheiben am Hinterbau fehlen. Werde da meinen LBS mal anhauen.
Danke und Gruß


----------



## dantist (1. Juli 2008)

Malte S schrieb:


> Okay, danke. Werd ich nachher gleich mal versuchen. Allerdings habe ich auch festgestellt, dass mir die Unterlegscheiben am Hinterbau fehlen. Werde da meinen LBS mal anhauen.
> Danke und Gruß



Keine Ursache. Ich wünsch dir viel Erfolg


----------



## iRider (1. Juli 2008)

Malte S schrieb:


> Okay, danke. Werd ich nachher gleich mal versuchen. Allerdings habe ich auch festgestellt, dass mir die Unterlegscheiben am Hinterbau fehlen. Werde da meinen LBS mal anhauen.
> Danke und Gruß



Das sind ganz normale Unterlegscheiben, ich glaube 0,3 oder 0,5 mm dick. Kann mich nicht mehr an den genauen Wert erinnern 
Dies sind identisch mit denen die man unter die Kettenblätter legt um die Kettenlinie zu beeinflussen. Also nix Besonderes. Bei der Montage denkt man die wären ein bisschen zu dick (jedenfalls bei gepulverten Rahmen).

@ dantist: mach Schraubensicherung auf die Schraube. Andernfalls lockert die sich wieder.


----------



## bachmayeah (2. Juli 2008)

also ich hab gestern die untere umlenkung auseinander genommen. dann alles schoen gesäubert und wieder zusammengeschraubt. danach waren geräusche weg (bin mal gespannt wie lange). die lager hab ich drin gelassen. wie bekäme man diese denn im fall eines austausches o.ä. denn ausgebaut?


----------



## Malte S (2. Juli 2008)

Also ich habe festgestellt, dass ich die Unterlegscheiben doch habe. Allerdings gaanz duenne. Sind beim ersten groben gucken gar nicht aufgefallen. Ich habe jetzt alle Schrauben am Ausfallende und an den Lagern noch mal kraeftig festgezogen. Die Lager ware alle fest aber an den Ausfallenende konnte ich noch ein ganz klein wenig fester drehen. Die Geraeusche sind weniger geworden, aber nicht ganz weg.  Habe eigentlich keine Lust ein 2monate alten Rahmen zu zerlegen... Werde mal im Shop klingeln...


----------



## bachmayeah (4. Juli 2008)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> danach waren geräusche weg (bin mal gespannt wie lange). die lager hab ich drin gelassen. wie bekäme man diese denn im fall eines austausches o.ä. denn ausgebaut?



genau bis zur nächsten "dh-abfahrt".  also wie bekomm ich die lager raus?
ich glaub es ist dreck/staub der sich da "reindrückt" und dann quasi schmirgelt


----------



## dantist (4. Juli 2008)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> genau bis zur nächsten "dh-abfahrt".  also wie bekomm ich die lager raus?
> ich glaub es ist dreck/staub der sich da "reindrückt" und dann quasi schmirgelt



Wie jetzt - bei deinem SS? Sind die Lager beim SS scheinbar nicht gerade erhaben... obwohl es "Enduro-Lager" sein sollen.... 

Also Lager habe ich (resp. Kollege) einmal mit einer passenden Nuss und Schraubstock ausgepresst. War aber bei meiner Alutech Wildsau, k.a. ob das beim SS so auch geht.


----------



## bachmayeah (4. Juli 2008)

nein hat ja ncihts mit dem inneren der lager zu tun..die lager an sich sind i.O. allerdings eben an der oberfläche zwischen rahmen lager und u-legscheibe..
hat nach der ersten abfahrt wieder geknirtscht/geächtzt. okee, ich nutz das teil auch als light-dh bock aber was solls. habs dann eben im lagerbereich mit wd 40 eingesprüht und dann mim gartenschlauch dort auch saubergspritzt. knarzen ist weg.
zur info an die bei denen es auch knarzt: bei mir knarzts, wenn der hinterbau einfedert.


----------



## iRider (4. Juli 2008)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> zur info an die bei denen es auch knarzt: bei mir knarzts, wenn der hinterbau einfedert.



Wenn es die Lager sind knarzt es normal bei heftigem Pedalieren weil der Hinterbau Torsionskräfte abbekommt. Wenn es nur beim Einfedern knarzt hat es in der Regel was mit den beiden Gleitlagern der Dämpferaugen und deren Befestigung zu tun.


----------



## bachmayeah (4. Juli 2008)

hmm aber die habsch ja nichmal touchiert und dennoch isses nun leisööö


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Snigga_nr1 (7. Juli 2008)

Es kann auch knarzen, wenn die Schrauben der Dämpferbefestigung trocken sind..hatte ich gerade letzte woche


----------



## bachmayeah (26. Juli 2008)

nur mal so als update.. bei mir knarzt nach meinen manövern (s.o.) nichts mehr.. ausser bei sehr hohem drehmoment wenn sich der hinterbau verwindet.. weiß noch nicht, ob das am luschi eingespeichten hinterrad liegt, oder eben weil der hinterbau flext.


----------



## haha (26. Juli 2008)

ist das ss am hinterbau eigentlich genauso wenig steif wie das socom?
wenn ich mein socom am sitzrohr festhalte und am reifen wackel, bewegt sich der hinterbau schon ein paar mm zu seite.....
frag mich immernoch, ob das tatsächlich normal sein soll, hatte aber bisher noch keinen vergleich.


----------



## bachmayeah (26. Juli 2008)

keine ahnung wie wenig steif das socom ist:
ich habs getestest indem ich vorne auf nem kleinen kb war und hinten auffem großen dann bremse vorne angezogen und reingetreten.. --> hinterbau verwindet sich.. muss aber nochmal genauer checken, obs eben der hinterbau ist oder das laufrad.. wobei ich zum hinterbau tendiere


----------



## TeeWorks (26. Juli 2008)

...es kann auch knarzen, wenn man die dämpferaufnahmen zu fest anzieht, ich hab meine obere dämpferaufnahme am 6.6 grade so fest dass es nicht wackelt, und grade so, dass die sicherungsmutter net abfällt... insgesamt gefällt mir die lösung eh nicht, aber was willst machen - solang die hersteller keine nadellagerbuchsen wie BOS einbauen....


----------



## Malte S (13. Oktober 2008)

Nach recht intensiver Nutzung im letzten Monat hat mein SS furchtbar fiese Geräsche gemacht. Sehr laut und nicht zu lokalisieren. Allerdings immer nur, wenn ich gebremst habe. Daher habe ich die Suche bei den Ausfallenden begonnen. Ich habe die Ausfallenden abmontiert und alles (Flächen, Löcher, Spacer, Bolzen, Gewinde) mit Fett eingeschmiert. Nach der Montage war alles ruhig.


----------

